# Community Emergency Response Team



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been kicking around signing up for our local CERT for a long time. Is any one here actively involved in their local team? I like the free training, and I like the idea of knowing more about what the local and county response plans are for local emergencies and disasters.

It seems a good way to be more involved, and just the type of atmosphere to meet some like minded folks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I joined CERT locally. They are boots on the ground. It didn't last long for me. I'm more of a communication type of person. They do give you some emergency gear though. 

My main thing is where you are taking your test. Medical Reserve Corps. I also do communications with my County Emergency Service, ARES and RACES.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in the process of applying for the County "Posse"


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Speaking of the test, do you have the address?

Ya, I was looking over my local chapter's page and it does list emergency comms, but I figure there are better orgs for that. I don't think I want to do a long term relationship with CERT, but long enough to justify my training and build some relationships.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have been a CERT member for about 7 years, great training and a good way to meet like minded folks in your area. Also gave me the opportunity for all sorts of free training to include weather spotter, haz-mat identification and first aid.You get some free gear, get to know your local emergency managers. Some would say this is going to other side, but I like to cover as many bases as I can when it comes to self preservation. I have learned what the plans for things like a pandemic in my area are and how this can benefit my family and prep. I think of this a intel gathering and resourcing.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

just Googled it, and got a fema page?? (i don't like the green uniform for some reason) 

what can you guys tell me about this organization in layman's talk? 

as it sounds like the SES (state emergency service) a first responder in a disaster


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Conundrum99 said:


> I have been a CERT member for about 7 years, great training and a good way to meet like minded folks in your area. Also gave me the opportunity for all sorts of free training to include weather spotter, haz-mat identification and first aid.You get some free gear, get to know your local emergency managers. Some would say this is going to other side, but I like to cover as many bases as I can when it comes to self preservation. I have learned what the plans for things like a pandemic in my area are and how this can benefit my family and prep. I think of this a intel gathering and resourcing.


Exactly my thought process. I don't see it as joining the Evil Empire but more like learning where we might want to be as well as where we might not want to be.

Short of Jihadists running rampant through the streets I would likely be helping anyway after an event. Might as well do it right.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Phoenix it's local volunteers who get trained in response for light search and rescue, first aid, etc. You work with your local emergncy first responders.

This probably the page you found? Community Emergency Response Teams | FEMA.gov


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Phoenix it's local volunteers who get trained in response for light search and rescue, first aid, etc. You work with your local emergncy first responders.
> 
> This probably the page you found? Community Emergency Response Teams | FEMA.gov


yep just trying to work out the Australian equivalent

Home - State Emergency Service

?? look similar??


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Just cause you choose to get free training in your community doesn't make you an automatic FEMA Nazi Koolaid drinker.

I recommend it cause it will open your eyes to how severely disabled people are in a disaster. They haven't the first clue,
about what to do, or how to go about rendering assistance. What is worse some of these clueless people will be
police, FBI, or people in other branches of government who are untrained to assist in matters of a disaster if they don't
have orders coming down the line.

I think the experience would do you well no matter what skill level you are, or profession an expertise.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> yep just trying to work out the Australian equivalent
> 
> Home - State Emergency Service
> 
> ?? look similar??


Yep. Yours looks to be a state org, but still centers on local community.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I used to be a member of the Civil Air Patrol which is a SAR organization as well.. I haven't done it for quite some time though. I have been thinkin about getting involved again though.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea it's something to do on how Australia operates, too difficult to explain in too much detail but all emergency services is run by the state
that's fire, ambulance and police (keep in mind Australian land mass is simular in size to continental USA, but separated into 7 states/territories) 

the state also runs 2 major volunteer organizations, rural fire and ses (rural fire is covered in fire and rescue, I have never been in the ses so I don't know what umbrella they are funded on)

in a major disaster, the state can request federal help, that comes in 2 parts, money, and deployment of the ADF (Australian defense force) 

but simply put, CERT is a federal managed version of our SES...

it's a no brainer... JOIN, (I prefer fires tho  ) the knowledge and experience is more valuable than anything else (and if it's well run, the leadership structure, the "constitution" and the courses make it all worth it) 

oh always remember you're a volunteer, that means you're not getting paid!!
so you can always say NO (keep all oh&s equipment receipts, including tools, and talk to your accountant during tax time, here you get reimbursement, your laws may have the same little loophole)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> Just cause you choose to get free training in your community doesn't make you an automatic FEMA Nazi Koolaid drinker.
> I think the experience would do you well no matter what skill level you are, or profession an expertise.


Whew, I was worried. Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged, PM sent.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Cert is a FEMA outfit. NO THANKS! There is other training available. I trust nothing this current regime runs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Cert is a FEMA outfit. NO THANKS! There is other training available. I trust nothing this current regime runs.


Actually the local training they offer is good stuff. This has nothing to do with FEMA rhetoric or ideals. FEMA is involved with everything nowadays. Including the Red Cross although they don't openly admit it. Good training is good training no matter where you get it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> Cert is a FEMA outfit. NO THANKS! There is other training available. I trust nothing this current regime runs.


you will find that it's the "funding model" to operate the organization and been volunteer, they rely on government funding and donations to operate, but operate independently from government

if it's anything like a Australian rural outfit, (and I'm told the ses runs on the same model)

leadership is VOTED in not "appointed by government"
the members have a say on budget issues (eg. the station needs a genny, why?? ok?? yes or no vote, done)

training is normally done "in house" or through independent local organizations....

it's something you have to experience yourself before making a judgement... and if you're lucky enough to find a well run organization (they are not few and far between) you will be laughing....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im a cert member. its important to not be a fool. I am able to going learn what the gobmint can and cant do. what they will and wont do. what are they planning. for me to understand the window of opportunity how long I have and what to expect to I can plan my exit stage left...
and free training. its dhs. most the cert people are preppers. they arent there to right the community. but to have a good understanding of whats going down. don't snub the free training and having a bigger understanding.
how can you beat an opponent if you don't know them?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

shotlady said:


> im a cert member. its important to not be a fool. I am able to going learn what the gobmint can and cant do. what they will and wont do. what are they planning. for me to understand the window of opportunity how long I have and what to expect to I can plan my exit stage left...
> and free training. its dhs. most the cert people are preppers. they arent there to right the community. but to have a good understanding of whats going down. don't snub the free training and having a bigger understanding.
> how can you beat an opponent if you don't know them?


I'm an enemy of state so I'm blacklisted from most of these types of programs to insure I am a second class citizen in Canada. I'm banned from the states and have no intentions of determining my status for another year and quarter, when I can find out if indeed it was only a 5 year ban or they wanted to surprise me again.

These orgs are good.

I was sort of involved with various stuff but I think the most organization training I got was in the scouts organization. Of course I've had small bits of other training, first aid, dive rescue, fire response, college kid safety, most of this stuff came out of being responsible for a building. However, most of my skills are self learned. Emergency response tends to be more program based in Ontario and Canada. They had free online training for a few emergency management courses, but took them offline not long after I finished them. They have certificate college courses up here for it. Of course there is Red Cross, salvation army, of course also ARES. There is even a volunteer emergency warning system like in the states. Strangely the emergency warning systems have been officially neutered, however there is an emergency code that can be propagated that will trigger all cellphones with an emergency warning, even if they arn't on or subscribed, I think only the 911 service or contact chip has to be active which all phones require by law up here, not sure about us, i think it uses some of the same remote access circuits of evesdropping on the phone even when its off, and location through triangulation or gps at any time.

None the less the major emergency organization is the reserves, and provincial management organizations, normally the police. More municipalites are setting up emergency response centers though. Police have incident response command centers. Meanwhile specific accidents have specific response teams. Most just first and specialised response, community callups, and the reserve here.

Even our own large community of about 5000 people hired on a new emergency response manager- new position this past year.

Its funny as I was looking over the old bylaws, and straight out of the cold war there is actually war measures groups that were created  Havvn't talked to any of the old timers in town about that and what ever happened to it. But it is actually a bylaw in town for one of them civil defence units all US style. Whatever happened to civil defence in the US?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm private but the same thing. I agree that if you can pick up some helpful training that, as a volunteer you can withdraw before fema steps in. The only hitch is registry. If they like they can come draft you and you can't say no. That's in a shtf if omuzza "orders" you to work for him without compensation. Guess if you're already bugged, there won't be anyone around to try and draft...


----------



## Loed (Jul 9, 2014)

I am part of our response team, however in Italy we are organized in other manner than USA, and many people here are trained to face emergency even if their not members of the CoM. (Italian for Cert ). Recently during a flooding self organized citizens had provided help and support in rescue and cleaning. In winter private use their trucks and farm tractors to clean the roads from the snow. And so on. This mean that the CoM is rarely involved in operations, However many members of it can be...


----------

